# string aufteilen



## tobias_wuerms (28. Oktober 2004)

hallo

 Ich bekomme ein string den ich in 2 Teile zerlegen will. Wie kann ich das machen? Der string wird am anfang eine Zahl die ich in einem Teil haben will und dann der rest der in den andern teil kommt. 

  bsp: 
  4Das ist ein test

  1. Teil
  4

  2. Teil
  Das ist ein test

  Ich hole die daten mit dem volgendem code. 

  Private Sub Form_Load()
      Dim ipStr, portStr As String
      ipStr = "10.11.10.20"
      portStr = 59425
      tcpClient.Connect ipStr, portStr
  End Sub
  Private Sub tcpClient_DataArrival(ByVal bytesTotal As Long)
      Dim strdata As String
      tcpClient.GetData strdata
  End Sub




  Gruss Tobias


----------



## gabrielgsell (28. Oktober 2004)

Ciao,
schau dir doch mal die Befehle Mid, Left und Right an.
In deinem Bsp. wäre es dann so:

```
strTest = "4Das ist ein test"
strZahl = Left(strTest, 1)
strText = Right(strTest, 16)
MsgBox strZahl
MsgBox strText
```
Grüsse


----------



## JojoS (28. Oktober 2004)

Schau dir mal die mid() Funktion an damit müsstest du das ganz gut hinkriegen.


----------



## tobias_wuerms (28. Oktober 2004)

danke an euch beide.

 es funktioniert so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. 


 Gruss tobias


----------



## Filone (28. Oktober 2004)

Sag mal Tobias, was codest Du da eigentlich ?

*Doch nicht einen Trojaner, oder ?* ^^


----------



## tobias_wuerms (28. Oktober 2004)

nein nur ein programm mit dem ich ausgewälten computers die den Client installiert hane ein nachricht schicken kann


----------

